# Having Trouble With Aftermarket LEDs



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

How’s it going, everyone? I was hoping someone will be able to lend me some advice, as I am a newbie to cars’ electrical systems. I’ve been trying to wire up some LED DRLs, without any luck in getting them to work. I’ll put the link to these lights down below, which has the directions they gave me for installation. They said to connect the red wire to the ACC+ or headlight+ so I used a fuse tap and connected it to the high-beam fuse. It also said to connect the yellow wire to “turn signal socket positive power supply” (it was evidently translated from another language), so I tapped into the wire using a T-tap. I wasn’t sure which wire was positive, so I tried both (there are two thin wires, one on top of the other, and then a thicker one next to them which I’m pretty sure isn’t the one I need). Lastly, I connected the black wire to what I _think_ is the grounding spot for most of the electrical stuff. I attached pictures for all of this. I still can’t get the slightest sign of life from the lights. I’ve tried different fuses, made sure the ground was secure, and, as I said, tried both turn signal wires. Any ideas as to what I’m doing wrong? I appreciate any and all comments.
Here's da link: 2 x 60CM LED DRL Light Amber Sequential Flexible Turn Signal Strip for Headlight | eBay


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Have you tested for ground the a multi meter?


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> Have you tested for ground the a multi meter?


No. We have a really old multimeter I don't like using. If I do that, would I put the positive needle in one of the fuse slots?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

No. What you need to do is set the multi meter on the continuity setting. Then with the negative battery terminal connected to the battery, place on terminal end on the negative battery cable and place the other one on the grounding location you chose. If the multi meter signal continuity, the place you chose has a good ground. Otherwise, try again.

A good multi meter is essential for electrical work on newer vehicles.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> No. What you need to do is set the multi meter on the continuity setting. Then with the negative battery terminal connected to the battery, place on terminal end on the negative battery cable and place the other one on the grounding location you chose. If the multi meter signal continuity, the place you chose has a good ground. Otherwise, try again.
> 
> A good multi meter is essential for electrical work on newer vehicles.


My battery's in the back...😕 I can probably figure something out, though. Thanks!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> My battery's in the back...😕 I can probably figure something out, though. Thanks!


Gotcha, you get the idea though. What your doing is verifying the new ground with a ground you know is good.


----------

